# Lyft needs to add a "Do not match me with this driver again" button....



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

_*.....without making them DOWNRATE you first!*_ 

Unfortunately, I've noticed a trend here lately.

I consistently get low ratings from a certain criteria of rider.

The thing is....I don't think they realize it affects us personally.

They just prefer a different driver.

Let's just say....they prefer a different AGE/RACE of driver than what I AM.

No hard feelings....I understand...._kind of_. 

But I wish Lyft would make an option for the pax to say:

* *This driver did NOTHING wrong...but please don't match me with them again. 
*
But the only way they know to accomplish this is by rating you 3 stars or lower...which isn't fair.


----------



## HotTubMan (Aug 25, 2016)

I totally agree with this suggestion


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> Let's just say....they prefer a different AGE/RACE of driver than what I AM.


Your profile says you're from Lake County and I'm sure you operate in Chicago. Are you an old white guy who isn't liked by black Chicago urban dwellers or a young black guy that isn't liked by rich Lake County elites?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Certain Judgment said:


> Your profile says you're from Lake County and I'm sure you operate in Chicago. Are you an old white guy who isn't liked by black Chicago urban dwellers or a young black guy that isn't liked by rich Lake County elites?


Let's just say....YES.  One of the above.

_ (But I'm not a guy)_


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

One thing i like about lyft is that you can block a future match by rating 3 stars. This will not totally crush someones rating, and it prevents futures matches.

You might say Pax/driver did nothing wrong, dont want to rate them low. But if thats the case, then why would you want to be blocked from them if they did nothing wrong?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

From what i understand lyft riders do not know their own ratings and do NOT see the messages or complaints you write about them


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> From what i understand lyft riders do not know their own ratings and do NOT see the messages or complaints you write about them


You are correct


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Mista T said:


> One thing i like about lyft is that you can block a future match by rating 3 stars. This will not totally crush someones rating, and it prevents futures matches.
> 
> You might say Pax/driver did nothing wrong, dont want to rate them low. *But if thats the case, then why would you want to be blocked from them if they did nothing wrong?*


Because even though the driver:

Arrived on time, in a clean car, was friendly, drove well, etc.

The driver wasn't:

Single, Cute, playing the music they prefer, _______ <---_Insert any other frivolous, non-trip related complaints here._

(aka: NOTHING AT ALL TO DO WITH YOUR TRANSPORTATION SERVICES)

They see nothing wrong with hurting your rating....in order to get matched with someone closer to their demographics.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Mista T said:


> You are correct


That is weird. Positive? So any time I have a rider I am somewhat down on I can rank without fear of retaliation.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> That is weird. Positive? So any time I have a rider I am somewhat down on I can rank without fear of retaliation.


I'm sure he's right. I had a rider recently ask me what his rating was. I thought it odd since I assumed he could see it, but I still told him (it was a 5). He then went on to say he takes great pride in treating drivers right and when the trip was over tipped me $5 in app (it was a short trip anyway).

I didn't think much of it, the guy saying he couldn't see his own rating, but thinking about it now yeah it does make sense. Prevents retaliation rating. Though on the other hand, if they get rated so low and no one ever accepts because of that low rating they'll be confused as to why. Oh well.


----------



## InertialObserver (Aug 16, 2017)

Riders have to send Lyft an email to request to view their rating. 

Also, YES! Please give us this button. As a passenger I've had drivers who didn't do anything wrong to warrant a low rating, but did make me feel uncomfortable or had more trouble than usual figuring out where to go (90 yr old guys who just started using a smartphone and GPS yesterday) or long rides with music that makes me borderline homicidal, or won't shut up after I've been clear that I don't want to talk, etc. Folks who might be the perfect driver for someone other than me, so I don't want to screw with their livelihood by rating low. 

As a driver, I want pax to be able to not ride with me if they prefer to not. Otherwise it's just uncomfortable for us both. Though I don't want my rating to take a hit just because someone doesn't want me to drive them.


----------



## DidIDoThat (Jan 9, 2017)

This is a long standing issue, have heard college kids using the 3 star option when they don't like the vehicle, personality etc. Nothing wrong with the drive, they just don't want to ever ride with that driver again so they 3 star the driver.


----------



## dannyg1 (Aug 30, 2017)

It is obvious who puts what in the comments on lyft. There really is no point to it. Face it out of 20 people youre going to get at least one pissed of person. It a simple business fact. Forget about it and move on theres nothing you can do. And as far as the rating thing ince you are at a certain number of rides it doesnt matter unless you get all ones which I believe would be real hard unless you really suck


----------



## DCNewbie17 (Aug 20, 2017)

MrMikeNC said:


> I'm sure he's right. I had a rider recently ask me what his rating was. I thought it odd since I assumed he could see it, but I still told him (it was a 5). He then went on to say he takes great pride in treating drivers right and when the trip was over tipped me $5 in app (it was a short trip anyway).
> 
> I didn't think much of it, the guy saying he couldn't see his own rating, but thinking about it now yeah it does make sense. Prevents retaliation rating. Though on the other hand, if they get rated so low and no one ever accepts because of that low rating they'll be confused as to why. Oh well.


This. I ride with Lyft only and I didnt know until recently that riders were rated as well. Couldn't find my rating in the app. My only clue was a coupon last month for being a 5 star rated rider.

I wish that I had known sooner that ratings matter because I believe I rated an otherwise good driver a year ago as a "4" because he wasn't as friendly as the other drivers. I was used to having great conversations with Lyft drivers and I could tell that he wasn't interested. Wasn't rude, clean car, good driver, but I was just used to a different experience. Had I known that anything other than a "5" was bad, I wouldn't have ranked him lower. And I did tip him but only $1-2 so my rating might have been confusing if he bothered to look.


----------



## curtpete (Feb 19, 2017)

dannyg1 said:


> It is obvious who puts what in the comments on lyft. There really is no point to it. Face it out of 20 people youre going to get at least one pissed of person. It a simple business fact. Forget about it and move on theres nothing you can do. And as far as the rating thing ince you are at a certain number of rides it doesnt matter unless you get all ones which I believe would be real hard unless you really suck


Not sure what you mean..... one person out of 20 will be pissed off. I am new to this but have had no pissed off passengers in 150 rides. All 5 stars. You should not piss off any passenger. Make it right if there is a problem. Regards, Curt Peterson


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

curtpete said:


> Not sure what you mean..... one person out of 20 will be pissed off. I am new to this but have had no pissed off passengers in 150 rides. All 5 stars. You should not piss off any passenger. Make it right if there is a problem. Regards, Curt Peterson


Lol. Maybe the words Pissed Off are not accurate, but definitely there are a certain number of people who will find you less than perfect, no matter how nice and charming you are. That's just human nature, you can't please everybody.

150 rides is a good sample size, but let's talk again once you pass the 1,000 mark.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> _*.....without making them DOWNRATE you first!*_
> 
> Unfortunately, I've noticed a trend here lately.
> 
> ...


 You are wrong about that. Both Uber and Lyft allowed you to request that you not be matched up with a particular rider in the future without lowering / changing their rating. I do this frequently under the option of changing a riders riding. Just asked not to be matched up with this particular rider in the future but do not change his rating. As for as I can tail this works since I have never been matched up with any of those requested.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Yulli Yung said:


> You are wrong about that. Both Uber and Lyft allowed you to request that you not be matched up with a particular rider in the future without lowering / changing their rating. I do this frequently under the option of changing a riders riding. Just asked not to be matched up with this particular rider in the future but do not change his rating. As for as I can tail this works since I have never been matched up with any of those requested.


I don't think you understood my post. I wasn't talking about _Driver's rating the riders_....

*I was talking about Rider's rating the DRIVERS*.


----------



## MsKK (Aug 28, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> _*.....without making them DOWNRATE you first!*_
> 
> Unfortunately, I've noticed a trend here lately.
> 
> ...


They do, it's called rate a passenger 3 stars or below. So I've been told.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Rating someone 3 stars does not guarantee you will not be matched up with them. With Lyft, 1 star ratings will prevent a future match but not with Uber. With Uber you have to request specifically not to be matched with that person.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

rickasmith98 said:


> Rating someone 3 stars does not guarantee you will not be matched up with them. With Lyft, 1 star ratings will prevent a future match but not with Uber. With Uber you have to request specifically not to be matched with that person.


Incorrect. With Lyft its 3 stars or lower. With Uber its 1 star.

Check with the companies if you dont believe me, i have checked and double checked with both of them.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I agree with having the button.

I quit driving certain areas because I would always get downrated by the riders in them. Even when they seemed happy and nice to my face. I wish those riders knew that many of us do this and as we do this it means they will be waiting longer to get a ride. Already in the morning I get lots of pings 15 minutes+. 

Personally I just wish anyone who rated me below 5* would never get matched with me again. Sure sometimes I deserve the 4* but I would say 90% of the time when I received one I deserved a 5*. 

The worst is getting these same people who 4* you every day.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

touberornottouber said:


> The worst is getting these same people who 4* you every day.


Exactly! I had one entitled reg pax who I'm positive gave me 4* every time. 

The only reason I didn't 3* her is because it was a pretty long, easy drive to her work 20 miles away.

I noticed my rating went down every time I brought her. She was a young 20's boy crazy girl who thought that she was the hottest girl in town. Then, about 2 months ago....I noticed I wasn't getting her pings anymore. Seriously, I thought she had gotten fired from her job since she was always LATE. Then, a few weeks ago....I get a ping from a new male pax.....and who comes strolling out at 4 minutes late? This former pax.  I put 2 and 2 together and figured she had given me a 3 star or less on her last ride...and this was her 'current' boyfriend who ordered the Lyft for her. I believe she was looking for the young, hot MALE drivers who would boost her ego....instead of middle aged female ME...who probably reminds her of her MOM. 

But back to the main point. I had a clean car, got to her quickly (even though she constantly made me wait) and even drove a little faster for her occasionally since she was always late.....BUT, I was not a 20 something cute guy. So....I got downrated by her every time. I don't think these pax should be forced to rate us under 5 stars.....when it has NOTHING to do with our driving abilities.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Obviously you are better off without her.

The longer rides paid well but thats the type of person who is so shallow they would make false accusations to get a free ride.

Personally i think you dodged a bullet


----------

